# viCash



## dark woman (22 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich ahbe jetzt auch ein Problehm mit viCash!!! Ich solle auf igendeine Erotik Seite im Netz gewesen sein. Dann kamen
Briefen vom  Inkassobüro... noch nicht einmal eine Rechnung von denen. Habe die ganze zeit die Briefe ignoriet bis schließlich vor ein paar Tagen der Brief kahm mit drohen der Schufa.
Weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Die haben alles von mir sogar die Konto Daten. Hat jemand einen sehr hilfreichen Tipp was ich jetzt machen könnte? Bin jetzt bei 117,79 euro, die ich nicht bezahlen werde...

MFG


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: viCash*

Du sollst auf einer Website gewesen sein, die über viCash abgerechnet wird, richtig? Du warst es aber nicht und trotzdem hat das Inkasso alle Daten von dir, richtig?
Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass sich jemand mit deinen Daten dort angemeldet hat, nur aber seine (anonyme) eMailadresse verwendete? An diese eMailadresse gingen zuerst auch die Rechnung und die ersten Mahnungen. Wer, meinst du, hat nun eigentlich das Problem? Das ist doch der Anbieter von dem Web oder der Zahlungssystembetreiber, wenn dem der Anbieter die Forderung abgetreten hat, richtig? Soll doch das Inkasso dir beweisen, wer sich dort angemeldet hat - allein dass deine Daten bei der Anmeldung angegeben worden sind, ist kein Beweis! Das würde ich denen mitteilen und dann mit ruhigem Gewissen Weihnachten feiern.


----------



## dark woman (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: viCash*

Ich habe heute mit dem Inkossounternehmen telefoniert, sie konnten mir nicht weiter helfen. Ich habe denen schon gesagt, dass ich da nicht drauf wahr doch die meinten nur, sie können mir nicht helfen. Bin total überfordert und habe richtige angst, in die Schufa zu kommen.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: viCash*



dark woman schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mit dem Inkossounternehmen telefoniert, sie konnten mir nicht weiter helfen.



Die wollten Dir nicht weiterhelfen. Weil es deren Meinung nach halt nicht deren Aufgabe ist, Dir zu helfen, sondern nur, das Geld für ihre geschätzte Mandantschaft zu kassieren - egal, mit welchen unhaltbaren, frechen Drohungen.



dark woman schrieb:


> Ich habe denen schon gesagt, dass ich da nicht drauf wahr doch die meinten nur, sie können mir nicht helfen. Bin total überfordert und habe richtige angst, in die Schufa zu kommen.



Das interessiert die auch nicht, ob Du da drauf warst oder nicht, oder wer da sonst drauf war.

Aber: muss Dich das interessieren? Tatsache ist: Du warst nicht drauf. Alles andere kann Dir wurst sein. Das Gegenteil müssten die Klabautermänner Dir erstmal nachweisen können. Wird aber wohl nicht gehen. :sun:


Hat man sich nicht angemeldet, besteht kein Vertrag.
Wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keine irgendwie geartete Grundlage für eine Zahlungsforderung. Auch keinen sonst irgendwie gearteten Rechtsanspruch, auch keine Erklärungspflicht, auch keine "negative Beweispflicht".
In der "Beweispflicht" ist vielmehr der Forderungssteller. Der müsste aktiv nachweisen, *dass* eine Anmeldung erfolgt ist. Unmöglich, wenn tatsächlich nie erfolgt.
Sollte ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch sich auf der betr. Internetseite angemeldet haben, dann obliegt es allein dem "Unternehmen", den "Schuldigen" auszumachen und zu belangen. Derjenige, der daraufhin mit einer unberechtigten Forderung konfrontiert wird, hat gegenüber dem Klabauterunternehmen keinerlei Rechtspflichten und muss auch nicht  Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder ähnlichen Mumpitz tun.
Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob der Mainzelmann, irgendein Mister X, der "Unternehmer" selbst oder sonstwer einen dort angemeldet hat. Wenn das Klabauterunternehmen nicht durch technisch mögliche Maßnahmen sicherstellt, dass sich nicht ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch anmelden kann, dann hat es die daraus angeblich oder tatsächlich entstehenden wirtschaftlichen Verluste selbst zu vertreten.
Es gibt auch keine Rechtspflicht, dass man sich in dieser Sache überhaupt an die Gegenpartei äußern müsste - außer beim allerextremst seltenen Mahnbescheid.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa..." etc.) wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht. - Es gäbe ja auch gar keine Rechtsgrundlage dafür.

Ein Eintrag bei der Schufa wäre rechtswidrig, wenn die Forderung bestritten wurde, oder wenn es nicht einmal ein Einverständnis in die Datenweitergabe (Schufa-Klausel) gegeben hat. Damit würden die sich böse die Finger verbrennen.
Schufa - Antispam Wiki


----------



## dark woman (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: viCash*

Danke, da fühle ich mich schon etwas besser. Ich werde viCash erstmal einen Brief schreiben und denen Sagen, dass ich da nie drauf war und dass ich auch nicht bezahlen werde.


----------



## Teleton (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: viCash*

Wie Antiscammer schreibt ist ein Schufaeintrag bei bestrittener Forderung unzulässig. Wenn Du trotzdem Sorge wegen der Schufa hast kannst Du sie ja einfach darüber informieren, dass eine bestrittene Forderung vorliegt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...form-und-anderen-auskunfteien.html#post229320


----------



## dark woman (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: viCash*

nicht viCash sondern werde an das Inkassobüro schreiben

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:53:57 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:52:47 ----------

wie soll ich mich jetzt eig. verhalten???


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: viCash*

Wie gesagt: das ist ein Stück weit Geschmacksfrage, ob man sich überhaupt dazu äußert. Wenn man aber ohnehin schon einmal widersprochen hat, gibt es keinen Grund, sich an ein merkbefreites Inkassobüro noch einmal äußern zu müssen. Meistens ist sowas sinnfrei, ebensogut kann man mit einer Parkuhr über die EU-Verfassung diskutieren.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: viCash*



dark woman schrieb:


> nicht viCash sondern werde an das Inkassobüro schreiben



Wieso willst Du jetzt eine Briefreundschaft beginnen? Du must niemandem etwas schreiben. Jeder Brief ist ein Fehler.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: viCash*

Übrigens, viCash macht auch so eine Verifizierung via PIN-Code übers Handy.


----------



## Mimi (9 März 2010)

*AW: viCash*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe während meines Urlaubs ebenfalls eine e-mail von vi Cash erhalten das es wohl angeblich nicht möglich war einen Betrag von meinem Konto abzubuchen (Grund: Widerspruch des Kunden) und ich die Summe jetzt überweisen soll. Habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht (da ich üerhaupt keinen Service genutzt hatte bzw. auch nicht diejenige war von deren Konto sie versucht haben abzubuchen) und die Mail gelöscht. Nun bekam ich wieder eine erneute Zahlungsaufforderung.

Lustig ist auch, die schreiben: 
"Anhand Ihrer IP-Adresse, die bei der Buchung protokolliert wurde, wird man vor Gericht zweifelsfrei den Verursacher der Buchung feststellen und zur Verantwortung ziehen können."

Ja ne is klar, nur weiß ich ja selbst schon genau das ich nichts gebucht habe...

Kann mir jemand sagen wie und ob ich überhaupt darauf reagieren soll???

Danke!!!


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2010)

*AW: viCash*

Was Du machen *sollst* kann Dir hier niemand sagen. Was Du machen *musst* ist: nix.


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2010)

*AW: viCash*



*Mimi* schrieb:


> Lustig ist auch, die schreiben:
> "Anhand Ihrer IP-Adresse, die bei der Buchung protokolliert wurde, wird man vor Gericht zweifelsfrei den Verursacher der Buchung feststellen und zur Verantwortung ziehen können."



Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Mimi (9 März 2010)

*AW: viCash*

Guten Morgen Heiko...

Danke für die zügige Antwort!
Also ich habe auch schon vorab ein wenig hier im Forum gelesen, ich dachte nur vielleicht sollte ich der Zahlungsaufforderung wenigstens widersprechen...?!

Also ignoriere ich jetzt einfach deren komische Mails.


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2010)

*AW: viCash*



*Mimi* schrieb:


> A ich dachte nur vielleicht sollte ich der Zahlungsaufforderung wenigstens widersprechen...?!


Wozu?  Wo kein Vertrag besteht, braucht auch nicht widersprochen zu werden. Als Antwort kommen 
eh nur immer wieder dieselben schwachsinnigen  Textbausteine.


----------



## Mimi (9 März 2010)

*AW: viCash*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wozu? Wo kein Vertrag besteht, braucht auch nicht widersprochen zu werden. Als Antwort kommen
> eh nur immer wieder dieselben schwachsinnigen Textbausteine.


 
Na ok, stimmt auch wieder. Vor allem wird auch in deren "Zahlungsaufforderung" nicht einmal genannt was ich gebucht oder bestellt habe, oder welche Seite ich besucht haben sollte.
Meinst du ich bekomme auch noch Post nach Hause von denen?
Bis jetzt ja nur 2 E-Mails.


----------



## bernhard (9 März 2010)

*AW: viCash*



*Mimi* schrieb:


> "Anhand Ihrer IP-Adresse, die bei der Buchung protokolliert wurde, wird man vor Gericht zweifelsfrei den Verursacher der Buchung feststellen und zur Verantwortung ziehen können."


Das ist herausragend sinnfrei.

Die Verursacher einer ungenehmigten Abbuchung ist immer der, die die Kohle will. Den müssen die nicht suchen.

Rückbuchungen kann immer nur der Kontoinhaber veranlassen. Den muss man auch nicht lange suchen.

So ein dämliches Mahndrohgeblähe ist schon selten.


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2010)

*AW: viCash*



*Mimi* schrieb:


> Meinst du ich bekomme auch noch Post nach Hause von denen?
> Bis jetzt ja nur 2 E-Mails.



Wenn du keine  Adresse angeben hast nicht und  selbst wenn, grüne/blaue Wertstofftonnen 
sind die geeignete Endlagerung für Mahndrohmüll  auf Papier.


----------



## moelski (18 August 2010)

*AW: viCash*

Moin !

bin eben durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestoßen und habe diesen Beitrag über viCash gefunden. Auch ich habe das Problem mit den Jungs. :-?

Habe nun den dritten Brief von dem Inkassounternehmen bekommen und bin schon bei 140€ Forderung. Auch ich soll angeblich einen Dienst von www.erotik*wasauchimmer*.?? besucht & gebucht haben. 
Habe ich aber nie getan :smile:

Gut das wir eine Rechtsschutz haben mit Hotline und dort sagen sie genau das was auch hier geschrieben wurde: Die müssen erstmal beweisen das ich das aboniert habe. Und solange das nicht passiert - nix machen. 

Jetzt will das Inkassounternehmen übrigens einen Herren zu uns schicken. Meine Frau hat schon ein bisserl das P in den Augen gehabt, aber letztlich kann der gute Mann gerne kommen - und nach einem freundlichen Hallo auch sofort wieder unerfüllter Dinge fahren. 

Bin gespannt wie das noch weitergeht. Problematisch wird es wohl - laut Rechtsschutzberatung - erst dann wenn man einen Mahnbescheid bekommt. Dann muss man wohl recht zügig was unternehmen. 
Aber bis dahin sammele ich fleißig weiter Zettel mit wirren Buchstabenzeugs drauf :-p

Grüße Dominik

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:32:26 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:31:03 ----------

Nachtrag ... 

*Wie ist es euch denn mit ViCash & Inkasso weiter ergangen? *


----------



## webwatcher (18 August 2010)

*AW: viCash*



moelski schrieb:


> Problematisch wird es wohl - laut Rechtsschutzberatung - erst dann wenn man einen Mahnbescheid bekommt. Dann muss man wohl recht zügig was unternehmen.



Außer ein Kreuzchen auf dem Antwortbogen zu machen und innerhalb der Frist von 14 Tagen  zum Postamt damit zu gehen gibt es kein "größeren" Probleme...

>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ansonsten: Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosbranche sind so häufig wie Schneestürme in der Sahara


----------



## moelski (18 August 2010)

*AW: viCash*

Moin !

Ich lese gerade das hier: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html



> Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide der
> 
> Nutzlosbranche sind so häufig wie Schneestürme in der Sahara


:sun:

Je länger ich hier lese, desto beruhigter werde ich bei der ganzen Sache :smile:

Dennoch würde mich mal interessieren wie es bei den anderen hier im Forum mit viCash / Inkasso weitergegangen ist.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 August 2010)

*AW: viCash*



moelski schrieb:


> Dennoch würde mich mal interessieren wie es bei den anderen hier im Forum mit viCash / Inkasso weitergegangen ist.


Ja nix, sonst stünde es doch hier!


----------



## moelski (15 September 2010)

*AW: viCash*

Moin !

Ich habe gerade wieder einen Brief bekommen : "*Ankündigung eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids*".

sinngemäß steht da : 
".. Vollstreckungstitel ist 30 Jahre gültig. Ich kann die Vollstreckungssache durch einen Gerichtsvollzieher nur noch abwenden indem ich sofort bezahle...."

Und dann stehen da noch so nette Worte wie "Lohnpfändung, Kontopfändung, Sachpfendung, ..."

Hat das auch schon jemand bekommen? Kriegt man da dann wirklich einen Mahnbescheid ins Haus? 

Grüße Dominik


----------



## webwatcher (15 September 2010)

*AW: viCash*



moelski schrieb:


> Kriegt man da dann wirklich einen Mahnbescheid ins Haus?


Seriöse Unternehmen  drohen nicht mit Ankündigungen  sondern handeln. 

Das Fatale für diese  Läden ist, dass ein MB 23€ per Vorkasse kostet, die futsch sind,  
wenn nach Widerspruch nicht geklagt  *und *der Prozess gewonnen wird. 
Prozesse meiden die aber wie der Teufel das Weihwasser 

Hier kannst du dich über ( echte) Mahnbescheide informieren 

>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## moelski (15 September 2010)

*AW: viCash*

Moin !



> dass ein MB 23€ per Vorkasse kostet


Nuja, bei mir wird da eine ganze Menge anderes Zeugs noch aufgelistet: 
* Gerichtskosten $11 I GKG : 23€
* Anwaltgebühren $13 RVG : 25€
* Kosten Mahnbescheid: 48€

Aber ich lese aus deinem Posting das auch hier das normale Vorgehen wieder greift - Nix tun 

Und eben nur wenn wirklich der Mahnbescheid kommt - Einspruch binnen 14 Tagen zurücksenden.


----------



## webwatcher (15 September 2010)

*AW: viCash*



moelski schrieb:


> Und eben nur wenn wirklich der Mahnbescheid kommt - Einspruch binnen 14 Tagen zurücksenden.


Richtig, aber blühende Bananenstauden am Südpol sind häufiger


----------



## moelski (15 September 2010)

*AW: viCash*



> Richtig, aber blühende Bananenstauden am Südpol sind häufiger


:vlol:

Nuja, ich werde auf jeden Fall hier weiter berichten was noch so an netten Briefen kommt. 

Ach ja ... Der letzte Brief hat einen Mitarbeiter vom Inkassounternehmen angekündigt. Also ich sag mal so ... Meine Frau ist aufgrund von unserem Nachwuchs fast immer daheim. 
Aber gekommen ist keiner


----------



## Antiscammer (15 September 2010)

*AW: viCash*

Kennen wir alles. Seit 5 Jahren immer dasselbe.

Kläffpinscher1 kläfft dreimal und kündigt die Weitergabe an den dicken Lumpi an. Dicker Lumpi kläfft dreimal und kündigt dann die Weitergabe an den bösen Bello an. Böser Bello kläfft dreimal und kündigt die Weitergabe an den Bundesoberinkassoköter an.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln

Irgendwann sind die Köter heiser und halten von selbst die Klappe.


----------



## moelski (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: viCash*

Moin !

Woltle nur mal den aktuellen Status kund tun. 

Ich habe einen neuen Brief bekommen wo man mir jetzt droht das ganze der Schufa zu melden. Das ließt sich nicht gerade spassig. 

Aber ich habe den Brief mal wieder zu den Akten gelegt


----------



## webwatcher (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: viCash*



moelski schrieb:


> Ich habe einen neuen Brief bekommen wo man mir jetzt droht das ganze der Schufa zu melden.


bezweifle dass sie überhaupt Mitglied der Schufa sind. Nur diess  dürfen überhaupt melden  
Schufa - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Whazbumm (2 November 2010)

*AW: viCash*

Nur mal kurz von einem weitern Fall mit viCash GmbH berichtet, der mir passiert ist und noch passiert....

Mai 2010 Abbuchung von einem Vereinskonto in dem ich bin. Vereinskontodaten waren wie nicht unüblich online auf der Webseite zu sehen (jetzt nicht mehr). Dass sie meinen Namen genommen haben lässt auf eine DENIC Abfrage ihrerseits schliessen. Da das Konto ja nicht mal "mein" Konto ist, sondern die des Vereins, da ich aber zufälligerweise auch Kontoberechtigt bin, hatten sie wohl "Glück". Abbuchung auf vicash.com gecheckt: "Teenvision.net" Internetsexseite, von der ich mein Leben lang nicht mal was gehört hatte... Also Bank angerufen, gerade noch rechtzeitig die Buchung einfach zurückzubuchen!

2 Wochen später: Inkassobriefe trudeln ein. Auf den ersten erhebe ich per email Einspruch, und da sie nach einem polizeichen AZ fragten, haben wir einfach mal eben eins bei der Polizei anlegen lassen - die meinten übrigens: Da können wir nichts machen, Anzeige lohnt sich nicht, aber sie müssen auch nichts machen, Briefe einfach aufheben, und erst wenn eine echte gerichtliche Vorladung kommt (die nie kommen wird), muss man Einspruch erheben. Meine email:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich habe vorgestern eine Forderung von Ihnen unter o.g. Aktenzeichen erhalten.
> Ich würde Sie gerne bitten, diese Forderung unverzüglich zurückzunehmen,
> ...


Trotzdem trudeln weitere Briefe ein.

5 Monate später: der erste "Drohbrief" eines Rechtsanwalts. diesmal MIT normaler Telefonnummer (keiner 0180er, wie vorher das Inkasso) und ich recherchiere mal kurz die domain: Neue Internetprsenz von der das Anwaltsschreiben kommt... Überraschung: keine Webseite angelegt, nur Domain belegt. DENIC auskunft sagt (ihr könnts ja gerne nachschauen  ) : gleicher Betreiber wie das inkassounternehmen, genau gleiche Adresse, Inhaber der Domain: das Inkassounternehmen, Osnabrück, die mir schon seit Monaten Briefe schreiben.

Daher heute email geschickt an "Rechtsanwalt", mit cc an Polizeibeamten, der das AZ angelegt hat:


> Sehr geehrter Herr "Rechtsanwalt",
> 
> bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, dass diese e-Mail als Kopie an die
> Polizei verschickt ist, bei der der Tatbestand bereits mit dem
> ...



So, bin gespannt was weiter kommt. Vermutlich nur weitere leere Drohungen des Anwalts, der vermutlich nicht einmal auf meine email reagieren wird. Von daher an alle, die das Problem haben: ganz ruhig, keine Panik. rechtlich sind die einfach eh im Hintertreffen und hoffen nur drauf, dass man sich irgendwann einfach sagt, dass man zahlt, und seine Ruhe hat.


----------



## Hippo (2 November 2010)

*AW: viCash*

Du kennst DAS hier ... 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Goblin (2 November 2010)

*AW: viCash*



> Von daher an alle, die das Problem haben: ganz ruhig, keine Panik. rechtlich sind die einfach eh im Hintertreffen und hoffen nur drauf, dass man sich irgendwann einfach sagt, dass man zahlt, und seine Ruhe hat


 
:dafuer:

Wenn alles so denken und handeln würden wäre der Abzocksumpf sehr schnell trocken


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2010)

*AW: viCash*



Goblin schrieb:


> Wenn alles so denken und handeln würden wäre der Abzocksumpf sehr schnell trocken


Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | World Wide Nepp



> *Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen:
> 
> Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben.
> 
> ...


----------



## moelski (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: viCash*

Moin !

Hulla, heute kam ein Brief vom Anwalt - [.........]. 
Er fordert mich auf jetzt ganz schnell die 168€ zu latzen. 

Mahnbescheid will er sonst in die Wege leiten. :sun: 
Na endlich kommt Fahrt in die Sache. 

Ich frage nix und gebe nur das hier zum Besten: 
Tele Hansa GmbH gibt klein bei - RA J. Melchior, Wismar

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Niclas (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: viCash*



moelski schrieb:


> Na endlich kommt Fahrt in die Sache.


Mit Sicherheit nichts  was über das hier hinausginge >>   Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## moelski (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: viCash*

Moin Mitleidende ... 

Ich habe gerade wieder einen netten Brief bekommen vom Anwalt. 
Die *Kanzlei Blieker* fordert nun 169€ von mir. 

Was mich jetzt wieder etwas stutzig macht ist der Satz hier: 


> Durch die eindeutige Zahlungsverpflichtung hat mich meine Mandantin beauftragt, das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren mit anschließender Vollstreckung und Pfändung am 28.12.2010 einzuleiten.


 
Also wenn ich das recht verstehe will dieser RA zum 28.12. ein Mahnverfahren beim Gericht bewirken, korrekt? (Also falls das jemals passiert)

Ich bin ja doch am überlegen ob ich den Guten nicht mal anrufen sollte. Oder ist das wohl vergebene Mühe?


----------



## Goblin (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: viCash*



> mit anschließender Vollstreckung und Pfändung am 28.12.2010 einzuleiten


 
Sooooo schnell geht das nicht. Dazu muss erstmal ein vollstreckbarer Titel vorliegen. Den findet man aber nicht einfach so auf der Strasse



> Ich bin ja doch am überlegen ob ich den Guten nicht mal anrufen sollte


 
Den Weihnachtsmann anrufen erfüllt den gleichen Zweck. Lass es sein,bringt nichts


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: viCash*



> Durch die eindeutige Zahlungsverpflichtung...


...nichts ist eindeutig, wenn es strittig ist!


----------



## TalimSC (22 Januar 2012)

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob das hier noch ein aktiver Thread ist, aber ich habe auch eine Email von viCash bekommen oder besser ich soll Dienste von "bittepoppen.com" in Anspruch genommen haben und sie wollen mir 7,95 Euro vom GiroKonto abbuchen und es sei ein Abo, wenn ich es nicht rechtzeitig über den Kundenservice bei Vicash kündigen würde. Ich hab allerdings nirgends meine Kontodaten angegeben und auf der Seite war ich schon gar nicht. Ich habe mein Konto noch nicht sehr lange und bin schon ziemlich nervös. Ich habe bis jetzt nur Beiträge gelesen, in denen per Rechnung gedroht wurde. Aber können die mir einfach was vom Konto abziehen? Zurzeit kann ich leider nicht aufs Konto zugreifen (gesundheitliche Gründe), werde es aber sicher in den nächsten Tage. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich vorgehen soll? 
Grüße


----------



## Hippo (22 Januar 2012)

TalimSC schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, ob das hier noch ein aktiver Thread ist, aber ich habe auch eine Email von viCash bekommen oder besser ich soll Dienste von "bittepoppen.com" in Anspruch genommen haben und sie wollen mir 7,95 Euro vom GiroKonto abbuchen


... wollen kann man viel ...


TalimSC schrieb:


> und es sei ein Abo, wenn ich es nicht rechtzeitig über den Kundenservice bei Vicash kündigen würde.


Hätt´mer gerne - und damit Deine ganzen Daten ...


TalimSC schrieb:


> Ich hab allerdings nirgends meine Kontodaten angegeben und auf der Seite war ich schon gar nicht.


Dann kanns auch keinen Vertrag geben der eine Zahlungspflicht begründet


TalimSC schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Konto noch nicht sehr lange und *bin schon ziemlich nervös*.


Dazu besteht üerhaupt kein Grund


TalimSC schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt nur Beiträge gelesen, in denen per Rechnung gedroht wurde. Aber können die mir einfach was vom Konto abziehen?


Und wenn Du mir jetzt nicht sofort ein Bier ausgibst buche ich das von Deinem Konto ab ...
Merkst was?
Wie sollen die abbuchen wenn sie die Kontonummer nicht kennen?


TalimSC schrieb:


> Zurzeit kann ich leider nicht aufs Konto zugreifen (gesundheitliche Gründe), werde es aber sicher in den nächsten Tage.


Dann ruf bei der Bank wenigstens an und frage nach. Nicht aus rechtlichen Gründen sondern für Deine Nerven. Widerrechtliche Abrufe kannst Du 13 (!) Monate wieder rückbuchen lassen.


TalimSC schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich vorgehen soll?


Aber ich ...
Ruhig bleiben und Dich kreuz-, wahl- oder leihweise von den Abopupsern im Mondschein besuchen lassen.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2012)

Genau richtig.
Sollte vom Konto abgebucht werden: mit "Widerspruch" von der Bank rückbuchen lassen, wegen fehlender Genehmigung zum Lastschrifteinzug.

Die Gegenseite müsste im Streitfall beweisen, dass ein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen war. Es ist nicht Deine Aufgabe, das Gegenteil zu beweisen.

Diesen Beweis wird die Gegenseite nach Lage der Dinge nie führen können, daher kommt es in solchen Fällen auch nie zur Klage vor Gericht. Und wenn: dann verlieren die und zahlen alle Kosten, auch Deine Anwaltskosten.

Auch die immer wieder angedrohten Mahnbescheide gibt es nicht. Denn Du müsstest, wenn so ein gelber Brief vom Gericht kommt, nur innerhalb 14 Tagen den Widerspruch auf dem Formular ankreuzen, unterschreiben und das ans Gericht zurückschicken. Dann ist das weitere Verfahren blockiert, der Gerichtsvollzieher kann bei widersprochenem Mahnbescheid nicht kommen (auch wenn der Abzocker irgendeinen Blödsinn behauptet). Der Abzocker hat dann auch die 23 Euro Gerichtsgebühr für den Bescheid vorgestreckt und kriegt die auch nicht wieder. Daher ist denen das schon zu teuer, und sie machen es gar nicht.

Wenn er es wirklich wissen will, müsste er schon Klage einreichen. Will er aber gar nicht, siehe oben: er kann den Beweis für die Vertragsgrundlage nicht antreten.

Also kann er nur böse Mahnbriefe schicken. Na und? Papier ist geduldig, und solange alles außergerichtlich bleibt (und dabei wird es bleiben), kann es Dir vollkommen wurst sein. Das gilt auch für Briefe vom Inkassobüro oder Anwalt. Das sind keine Behörden, die haben keine Sonderrechte. Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung hat man auch keine Rechtspflicht, reagieren zu müssen. Man hat keinen Rechtsnachteil, wenn man sich gar nicht äußert.

Nach ein paar bösen Briefen wird dann das Theater sang- und klanglos von selbst einschlafen.


----------



## TalimSC (22 Januar 2012)

Gut danke erstmal. Dann bin ich schon mal beruhigt, mal sehen wie sich das ganze entwickelt, aber ich bin ja leider kein Einzelfall.


----------



## Hippo (22 Januar 2012)

TalimSC schrieb:


> ... mal sehen wie sich das ganze entwickelt ...


 
Ungefähr so >>> Das Kalletaler Dreieck


----------



## TalimSC (23 Januar 2012)

Jaja, heute habe ich das bekommen:

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde!
leider mussten wir feststellen, dass die Buchung unter der Buchungsnummer vp1201007358 vom 21.01.2012, 13:42:40 Uhr von Ihrer Bank nicht eingelöst wurde.
Die Begründung Ihrer Bank: Kontonummer/Name nicht identisch
Wir sind verpflichtet die nötigen Schritte einzuleiten, damit die genutzten und gebuchten Dienstleistungen auch bezahlt werden.
Gemäß Urteil vom Oberlandesgericht München, AZ.: 29 U 4113/00 sind im Internet bestellte Dienstleistungen oder Produkte rechtsgültig und bedürfen keiner zusätzlichen Schriftform. Gemäß den neuen Onlinegesetzen sind falsche Angaben bei Onlinebestellungen strafbar.
Sie können weitere Inkassoschritte vermeiden, wenn Sie den unten aufgeführten Betrag inkl. der Nebenkosten innerhalb von 10 Tagen auf das unten angegebene Konto überweisen.


Wie dreist die sind...


Oh ich seh grad, ich hab noch ne Email, ich soll nochmal Dienste im Wert von 25 Euro in Anspruch genommen haben


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Januar 2012)

Stand hinter vicash nicht der Herr B*K*?
Meine (Hack)-fresse, da komm ich mir ja vor wie im jagin.

Und dieser Mist auf bittep*.com, "Made in Germany". Ich hab nicht 'mal ein Impressum gefunden.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Januar 2012)

TalimSC schrieb:


> > Gemäß Urteil vom Oberlandesgericht München, AZ.: 29 U 4113/00 sind im Internet bestellte Dienstleistungen oder Produkte rechtsgültig und bedürfen keiner zusätzlichen Schriftform. Gemäß den neuen Onlinegesetzen sind falsche Angaben bei Onlinebestellungen strafbar.


Ein mehr als zehn Jahre altes Urteil zu zitieren, das sich im Kern um eine völlig andere Sache kümmert, ist wirklich dreist. Außerdem gibt es gar keine Onlinegesetze in D die Angabe falscher Daten bei Onlinegeschäften ist schon länger strafbar (§ 269 StGB).


----------

